# Red Devil Betta



## Setsuna

hey guys this is my red devil betta look and let me tell wat you think?
all my life of raising bettas this is the first time i came cross that i like very much cause theres not alot of betta that has this color form like this. If you look closely or if you are here looking at him his caudal fin looks like it has the eyes on the male peacock feathers. take a look and tell me wta you think of him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhjIUNXxbM0


----------



## VictorP

He's really nice!


----------



## Viva

He looks amazing, his colors make me want to play cards.


----------



## DragonFyre14

He's gorgeous. I really want a crowntail with the same coloration 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

in regards to form. he isnt very nice, but he is very pretty!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hes amzin!!!! That one comment was hilarious, and i love how you responded with "LMAFO you mad bro?" haha


----------



## registereduser

it's hard to see his color but I like the white tipped ventrals and his anal fin has two points, that's unique!


----------



## polukoff

He has major spadetail, but he will make a great pet! =)


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!


----------



## Viva

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hes amzin!!!! That one comment was hilarious, and i love how you responded with "LMAFO you mad bro?" haha


Lol, I also found that amusing. Some of the kids on Youtube get a little hormonal from time to time.


----------



## Setsuna

Viva said:


> Lol, I also found that amusing. Some of the kids on Youtube get a little hormonal from time to time.


it was because of a diff video he commented on one of a member of this sites spawn log video and i commented back and since then hes been talking smack about my bettas but i careless


----------



## emeraldmaster

i like how his pectorals look like glass knives on the tips! it stands out big time!


----------



## DiiQue

Nice looking fish yet again! I have a quick question... What makes a betta a "devil" or a "monster devil"? Just curious as it seems that different sources say different things...


----------



## bryzy

So? I have a FULL red devil. Personally, I think this is just a regular beta, nothing special about it.


----------



## bryzy

Diique, if u have a red betta that's EXTREMELY mean, he is a devil


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Um... A Red Devil Betta is like a Red Orchid. How's your Betta a full devil? The term devil here refers to the color. Not the personality.


----------



## bryzy

Yah, he is fully red. No other colors


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Then he's not a red devil. He's just a common red. A red devil is a black Betta with red iridescence. Not a plain old common red.


----------



## bryzy

My friend has 1 of those. sorry


----------



## Setsuna

Sorry guys but this guy is not red he's black with red on the inner fins giving him the butterfly look people refer it to as red devil


----------



## VictorP

@lebronthe betta Red isn't irridescent. Red devil means a black fish with red fins w. copper metallic.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, sorry then. I really just saw a black Betta with red fins, I need to check back on the metallic part.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

The copper metallic is the sheen on his body, right? I really didn't see any copper on his fins.


----------

